# Pre-Amp TL072 - Control Tonos LM1036



## serock (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola, quisiera si alguien me puede decir si este esquema de pre-amp TL072 con control de tonos LM1036 esta bien o hay que hacerle alguna modificación.
http://pandatron.cz/?620&korekcni_stereo_zesilovac_hifi_2
Todos los componentes los consigo, el tema es ver si sirve para ponerle un amplificador TDA7377 de mnicolau https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/
quiero armar todo este conjunto para que suene en un auto, me olvidaba decir que tengo poca idea en electronica, lo poco que se lo saque de google.
Como me dijo un amigo:" Echando a perder se aprende"
Bueno, bueno no los molesto mas, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pero.....en el proyecto de Mariano ya tenes un pre con control de tonos. igualmente el que posteaste esta bien, yo en mi caso eliminaria el TL y entraria directo al LM


----------



## tatajara (Nov 23, 2010)

Yo haría lo mismo por que el que subió mariano es bueno, pero si tu quieres ponerle ese no hay problema
Cualquier cosa pregunta OK
Saludos


----------



## serock (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola, gracias por las respuestas, les comento que al final hice el amplificador con el TDA7377 y me arme los dos pre-amp, uno TL072+LM1086 y el de Mariano TDA1524, y ver la diferencia. Las conclusiones que saque es que el TDA1524 suena bien y fuerte, en cambio el TL072+LM1086 suena mucho mas nítido (mejor calidad de sonido) y no muy fuerte.
Ahora una consulta, se podría cambiar algún componente del TL072+LM1086 para que suene un poco mas fuerte, creo que en este foro había leído de cambiar algo para obtener un poco mas de ganacia.
Bueno no molesto mas, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## A.V. (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola Serock: Tenés que modificar la realimentación del TL072, o sea modificar parte del circuito (y el PCB). Por lo menos eso es lo que a mi se me ocurre como primera idea. Trato de explicartelo a ver si entendés mi idea: una r de 47k entre pata 1 y pata 2, y de la pata 2, en serie, una r de 4k7, un C de 4,7uf y a masa (obvio pata negativa del C a masa). Lo mismo en las patas 7 y 6 del otro canal. Modificando la relación entre la r de 47k y 4k7, modificás la ganancia del opamp. Cuanto más grande la diferencia entre estas 2 resistencias, más ganancia.
Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 24, 2010)

serock dijo:


> se podría cambiar algún componente del TL072+LM1086 para que suene un poco mas fuerte, creo que en este foro había leído de cambiar algo para obtener un poco mas de ganacia.


 

Probaste poner directamente señal al LM1036 (fijate que en los mensajes tuyos estas poniendo mal el nombre del CI)



A.V. dijo:


> Hola Serock: Tenés que modificar la realimentación del TL072, o sea modificar parte del circuito (y el PCB).  Cuanto más grande la diferencia entre estas 2 resistencias, más ganancia.
> Saludos


 
Hay que tener cuidado de no saturar la entrada del LM, fujate que lo nominal es de alrededor de 1.5mV,

Pero ..... vos decis que no tiene la suficiente señal para hacer andar al maximo al TDA7377?


----------



## serock (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola A.V., creo que entendí, pruebo y te cuento.



pipa09 dijo:


> Probaste poner directamente señal al LM1036 (fijate que en los mensajes tuyos estas poniendo mal el nombre del CI)



Hola pipa09, si probé, pero al enviar la señal del mp4, se escucha mas bajo todavía.



pipa09 dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado de no saturar la entrada del LM, fujate que lo nominal es de alrededor de 1.5mV,



Input Resistance Pins 2, 19; f=1 kHz, min 20kΩ, typ 30 kΩ
Output Resistance Pins 8, 13; f=1 kHz, typ 20 Ω 

pipa09 a esto te referís?



pipa09 dijo:


> Pero ..... vos decis que no tiene la suficiente señal para hacer andar al maximo al TDA7377?



Mira comparado al TDA1524 a medio volumen te aturde, el TL072 esta a fondo para lo mismo. Lo que si es calienta mas el TDA1524.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Es que el LM1032 tiene como maxima salida la de 1Vrms en compararcion de los 3Vrms del TDA1524.


----------



## serock (Nov 26, 2010)

Dos consultas:
1- puedo poner un tl072 a la salida del lm1036 para luego conectarlo al tda7377.
2- puede ser que el tda1524 caliente un poco (clienta, no quema)


----------



## A.V. (Nov 26, 2010)

serock dijo:


> Dos consultas:
> 1- puedo poner un tl072 a la salida del lm1036 para luego conectarlo al tda7377.
> 2- puede ser que el tda1524 caliente un poco (clienta, no quema)




1-Si, perfectamente
2-el datasheet dice algo al respecto?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Para poner el tl luego del lm, tene en cuenta la ganacia del circuito, asi como el nivel de entrada!


----------



## serock (Nov 26, 2010)

A.V. dijo:


> 1-Si, perfectamente
> 2-el datasheet dice algo al respecto?



Tenias razón sobre la temperatura del tda1524, acá están los datos:

Storage temperature range ----------->Tstg----> (-55 to + 150 °C)
Operating ambient temperature range--> Tamb--> (-30 to +80 °C)


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

serock dijo:


> Tenias razón sobre la temperatura del tda1524, acá están los datos:
> 
> Storage temperature range ----------->Tstg----> (-55 to + 150 °C)
> Operating ambient temperature range--> Tamb--> (-30 to +80 °C)


 
El del LM1036 dice que puede trabajar entre los 0 y 70 grados.

No probaste bajar el voltaje de alimentacion. por ejemplo a 9V como lo tiene mariano?


----------



## serock (Nov 26, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> El del LM1036 dice que puede trabajar entre los 0 y 70 grados.
> 
> No probaste bajar el voltaje de alimentacion. por ejemplo a 9V como lo tiene mariano?



Hola, mira el que yo arme es el de mariano (tda1524).


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2010)

serock dijo:


> Dos consultas:
> 1- puedo poner un tl072 a la salida del lm1036 para luego conectarlo al tda7377.
> 2- puede ser que el tda1524 caliente un poco (clienta, no quema)



*1:* Si, sin problemas, y te será más fácil que reformar la PCB para cambiar la re-alimentación del IC TL072 que está a la entrada (Para darle algo más de ganancia).

*2:* Ese IC consume aproximadamente 45mA (0,5W) así que puede llegar a tomar algo de temperatura, NO mucha.


----------



## serock (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola, bueno hice el diseño, y quería ver si ustedes le pueden echar un mirada en busca de errores.
El diseño esta basado en este diagrama, bueno desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2010)

Enumero lo que se ve a simple vista:
-La alimentación no es simétrica (+15V/0V/-15V) como en el esquema, sino simple (+V/0V).
-La resistencia de 15k que fija la impedancia de entrada está mal conectada (fijate que no va a tierra como debería).
-El lazo de realimentación está conectado con la entrada inversora (bien) y con la entrada no inversora (problemas), pero no con la masa (problemas de nuevo).

Revisá bien los puntos esos, que así como está no va a funcionar, eso seguro. Y tené cuidado con el PCBWizard, que si no le tenés tomada la mano es muy traicionero al crear pistas (te las cruza sin avisarte siquiera).

Saludos y adjunto el PCB que hiciste en formato PDF.


----------

